# looking hunting club



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

I live in Wayne County, NC but I go to college in Union County, NC. I have some areas to hunt near both but nowhere to brag about really. I am wondering if anyone knows any hunting clubs needing members relatively close to either of these areas. I would also be interested in land for lease around these areas for good price. I am looking for both of these for next year and I am willing to put work in and pass on small deer. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Personally this is probably the last place to be asking questions about leasing land and hunting clubs--I am extremely against leasing, paying for hunting or hunting clubs. Maybe try some other website to ask questions about leasing land.


----------



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

well how do u suppose i get land to hunt then?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

rookiedogger said:


> well how do u suppose i get land to hunt then?


Knock on the landowners door and say "I was wondering if I could hunt your land?"


----------



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

ok that works but what's wrong with being able to do what you want with the land you hunt, being able to plant what you want and manage it how you want, no one can honestly think that is a bad thing


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nothing wrong with that in NC, but for the most part not the way it is done around here.


----------

